# Kids birthday catering



## thedragon (Mar 1, 2017)

IMG_20170427_142402.jpg




__
thedragon


__
Apr 27, 2017







've never done finger foods so I just want to make sure it's right.

50 people, how many each? 7yrs old bday
Most likely individually

Deli sandwiches
Sliders with fries
Cheese
Veggies
Fruits
Corn dogs (maybe)


----------

